# ¿Cómo es un modulador de señal?



## Bika (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola, estudio diseño industrial y estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre vigilabebés, que ya comenté y me contestasteis, pero ahora necesito saber sobre el modulador en especial, ya que desconozco cualquier tema de electrónica. 
No sé si esta pregunta va aquí, puesto que no sé exactamente dónde colocar el tema de los moduladores.

Sé que el micrófono capta señales ¿en binario? y con el modulador (creo que es un aparatito) las convierte en ondas ¿no? que son enviadas por la antena hasta el aparato receptor.
En caso de equivocarme por favor ayúdenme.
¿Cómo es un modulador? ¿qué forma tiene? ¿va acoplado al micrófono y antena? ¿con cables? ¿o cómo?

Muchas gracias adelantadas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Bika dijo:
			
		

> Sé que el micrófono capta señales *¿en binario?* y con el modulador (creo que es un aparatito) las convierte en ondas ¿no? que son enviadas por la antena hasta el aparato receptor.



Todo microfono es un transductor, convierte una forma de energia en otra, el microfono en particular convierte presion sonora en tension electrica, la presion sonora no puede ser binaria, (salvo que estes dentro de un tanque hermetico) y si no es uno sera lo otro (Analoga), asi que tu microfono capta una señal analoga y la convierte en una tension electrica alterna tambien analoga.



> Como es un modulado ?,


Comentar eso puede llevar unas cuantas paginas, por que no aclaras que tipo de modulador deseas hacer


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2008)

Bika dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estudio diseño industrial y estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre vigilabebés, que ya comenté y me contestasteis, pero ahora necesito saber sobre el modulador en especial, ya que desconozco cualquier tema de electrónica.
> No sé si esta pregunta va aquí, puesto que no sé exactamente dónde colocar el tema de los moduladores.
> 
> Sé que el micrófono capta señales ¿en binario? y con el modulador (creo que es un aparatito) las convierte en ondas ¿no? que son enviadas por la antena hasta el aparato receptor.
> ...



Primero sería bueno que pases por wikipedia y averigues sobre micrófonos y tipos de modulación


----------



## Bika (Abr 2, 2008)

Sí que pasé por wikipedia, pero como no entiendo absolutamente nada, me explica varios tipos de modulación y no los entiendo.


En realidad no quiero crear ningún modulador. Quiero dibujarlo. Tengo que dibujar el vigilabebés que capta un sonido y qué ocurre para que pueda llegar al receptor y sonar. Entonces por estos foros me explicaron que lo que ocurría era que lo recibido por el emisor era modulado y enviado hasta el receptor. Para ello tiene que viajar mediante ondas. Pero el audio recibido son ondas ¿no?, que según me has explicado Fogonazo se convierte en tensión eléctica y por lo que entendí no son las mismas que las que salen por la antena para llegar al otro aparato ¿no? Entonces en teoría debería dibujar el modulador, por eso he hecho esas preguntas al principio.

Espero haberme explicado bien…
gracias por todo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 2, 2008)

Bika dijo:
			
		

> Sí que pasé por wikipedia, pero como no entiendo absolutamente nada, me explica varios tipos de modulación y no los entiendo.........
> .......Espero haberme explicado bien…


No.   

Queres un circuito que aplica principios que desconoces hasta en lo mas basico y usa elementos que no tenes la menor idea como funcionan.  
Volve a Wikipedia, leete algo basico de electromagnetismo, electronica y modulacion, y pregunta puntualmente 'que' no entendes.


----------



## macraig (Abr 2, 2008)

Bika dijo:
			
		

> Sí que pasé por wikipedia, pero como no entiendo absolutamente nada, me explica varios tipos de modulación y no los entiendo.
> 
> 
> En realidad no quiero crear ningún modulador. Quiero dibujarlo. Tengo que dibujar el vigilabebés que capta un sonido y qué ocurre para que pueda llegar al receptor y sonar. Entonces por estos foros me explicaron que lo que ocurría era que lo recibido por el emisor era modulado y enviado hasta el receptor. Para ello tiene que viajar mediante ondas. Pero el audio recibido son ondas ¿no?, que según me has explicado Fogonazo se convierte en tensión eléctica y por lo que entendí no son las mismas que las que salen por la antena para llegar al otro aparato ¿no? Entonces en teoría debería dibujar el modulador, por eso he hecho esas preguntas al principio.
> ...



Tu profesor de electromagnetismo en el instituto o universidad te puede dar mas información. Ya pagas la colegiatura, no?. Aprovecha. (Y el articulo en wikipedia esta bien explicado, prueba la version en ingles es un poco mejor. Tomate tu tiempo para leerlo, no intentes el camino facil solo por que no tienes  ganas de leer un poco.)

Salu2.


----------



## Bika (Abr 3, 2008)

No tengo profesor de electromagnetismo ni de electrónica ni de nada, si no le preguntaría a él, creo que es lo más lógico, pero gracias por el consejo. 
Yo agradezco vuestro interés en que me culturice leyendo wikipedia, ya os he dicho que lo he leído, y si no me creéis no puedo hacer nada... a mi ese texto es como si me pusiesen uno en chino, no entiendo el 90% de las palabras y no deseo conocer exactamente qué ocurre, solo quiero dibujar lo que pasa dentro del vigilabebés. No puedo preguntaros "qué" exactamente no entiendo porque no entiendo absolutamente nada, ya hice mis preguntas al principio de lo que he logrado entender de otras explicaciones, si son incorrectas solo os pido que me corrijáis.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 3, 2008)

¿Sabes BIKA? Hubo un hombre, por los alrededores del siglo 16, cuyo nombre era Leonardo. De entre las muchas habilidades que desarrolló, se puede destacar la de disecar cadáveres con el fin de poder analizarlos y someter a estudio cada una de sus partes. No era médico, sin embargo se le ha considerado cómo el padre de la anatomía. Sólo desarrolló esa técnica, con el único propósito de poder utilizar los conocimientos adquiridos para poder "PINTAR" - pues, entre sus habilidades también demostró ser un excelente pintor - con propiedad, cualquier forma visible.

Lo hizo así, pues creyó, y muy acertadamente por cierto, que no se podía pintar o dibujar algo, sólo viendo su aspecto exterior, *sin conocer lo que esa apariencia ocultaba*.

Así que, amigo, no se puede hablar de *circuitos electrónicos complejos* y, un modulador es eso, sin tener por lo menos los conocimientos básicos de los principios y leyes sobre los cuales están asentados.

Hay un curso de electrónica básica en www.yoreparo.com y es gratuito.

Pasa por eso que nosotros sabemos esperar.

Hasta pronto: mcrven

P.D.: ¿Recuerdas la Torre de Babel?


----------

